# Should I get Permanent Hair Straightening or just Good Flat Iron (royale). Wouldn't damage be the same since one is overtime?



## Beginner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm debating if should just get my hair straighted permanently or just get a good flat iron. I have coarse (ugly), thick, frizzy, dry looking hair (its my natural hair to look dry, idk) and I tried all hair products haha and I do take care of my hair well. Anyways, people I ask say permanent hair straightening is too damaging, but if I straightened my hair at least once a week wouldn't the damage be the same? And I do not want Japanese hair straightening or keratin treatments. What should I do?


----------



## SarahNerd (Jan 24, 2012)

I haven't attempted to chemically straighten my hair on years, but I did it twice in my teens.  The first time I used a kit made for african-american hair (I'm a white girl).  It caused a little damage and my hair was curling up again within a week.  When I was 17 or so I used a perm style straightening kit.  The effects were really short lived, but the damage lasted years.  I felt like it thinned my hair out and it never grew back in as thick.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Jan 24, 2012)

what you should do is this: if you have a regular stylist that you use all the time, call them up and say, hey, I'd like to straighten my hair, could you please go buy some* Matrix Opti Smooth*. It's a permanent straightening system that is gentler than traditional lye relaxers made for black hair. I'm mixed, so I have really course, frizzy hair that is straight in the back, wavy on top and curly on the sides. I get it done every 6-10 months. It comes with before and after conditioner and I've been using it for 13 years now. When I first wanted to get my hair straightened at 17 the stylist I went to almost used a lye relaxer until the manager said wait that will tear her hair up. With the matrix system you can cold process or heat process. I've done both and have gotten great results. The cold process will relax the hair, reduce volume and smooth it out. The heat process will do all that but make it pin straight. here is a link to the matrix site in case you want to find a salon that already uses matrix products: http://www.matrix.com/products/texture/opti_collection.aspx

If you look at my avatar pic, that was taken right after a straightening service.


----------

